# iTunes vs Proxy



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I'm usually quite good at figuring out this kind of stuff.  

I recently changed jobs and had my iTunes music library linked to my external drive. So I can easily bring my music library with me. At my new job, the network is behind a proxy, so when I try to listen to my music that I had purchased, iTunes asks me to authenticate the computer that I am now using. But because of the proxy, iTunes can not connect to apple.com to authenticate. Same thing happens when I try and listen too my music from my iPod through iTunes. But music I ripped from CDs are fine, obviously.

My question: How can I authenticate my computer since I'm stuck behind a proxy? Is there a way to have my iPod be my authorizer?  Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Note: Other apps (Safari, Software Update, Adobe Update Manager, etc.) can not connect out side of the proxy except for Firefox. 

Cheers


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you set up the proxy settings correctly in System Preferences-->Network-->Built-In Ethernet-->Proxies?

Why is it FireFox is able to connect but not Safari? This indicates to me that FireFox has it's proxy settings set correctly, but the system-wide proxy setting (which Safari and iTunes use) is not set correctly.

Is this a notebook or desktop?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

madgunde said:


> Have you set up the proxy settings correctly in System Preferences-->Network-->Built-In Ethernet-->Proxies?
> 
> Why is it FireFox is able to connect but not Safari? This indicates to me that FireFox has it's proxy settings set correctly, but the system-wide proxy setting (which Safari and iTunes use) is not set correctly.
> 
> Is this a notebook or desktop?


I have looked at the System Preferences but I don't have the URL for the "Automatic Proxy Config." or the Proxy server for the "Web Proxy".  

Firefox has a setting that auto-detects a proxy and configure it's self. Check "Preferences...", Advance (tab) > Network (tab) > Connection "Settings..." (button) > "Auto-detect settings for this network"

Funny OS X does not have this same setting. 

and this is for a PowerMac G5


----------

